# Nokon cables on 595



## Gino'61 (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys:

Has anybody installed nokon cables on the 595 frame?

As the top tube does not have cable stops, my mechanic came up with a plastic sleeve running through the tube in order for the external links not to slide.

I wonder if it is the best solution. Perhaps somebody out there has tried something different?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

They are loud and should not be used on a complete internal routing like that. 
You could find some Transfil flying snake or even the Aztec's have a plastic liner already. 

Aztec Powerlines: 33g (outer metal links + inner liner)
Nokon: 35.5g per meter (outer metal links + inner liner)
Transfil “flying snake”: 36g per meter


----------



## Gino'61 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!

I wasn't aware of the Aztec ones. I'll look them up.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

pics of aftermarket cable systems on your internally routed LOOKs please!


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is my 595 with Nokon cables. 

More pics you can find here:http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41133


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*Nicely done......*

I like the way you matched the Nokon Cable colors to the frame.
White in the front and black at the rear. Very Classy :thumbsup: !

Speedy


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

That's absolutely bad-a$$. I'd sleep with that!

Cheers!



Tumppi said:


> Here is my 595 with Nokon cables.
> 
> More pics you can find here:http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41133


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

your bike is NFSW!


----------



## DocVijay (Aug 16, 2007)

You're right about the Nokons being loud on the internal part of the run. I di mine like that, and just ran the housing all the way through. Now it rattles a bit when riding. Anyway here are my pics.


----------

